# Got my first collectable flashlight!



## LedTed (Apr 2, 2010)

I got my D10 Tribute Edition yesterday.

I like the beautiful black anodizing on my tribute better than the gray/green anodizing on my also newly acquired "other" PD D10.

Although both of my NiteCore flashlights have R2 emitters, the lowest mode of the Tribute suites me better for use while getting ready for work in the dark and early morning hours.


----------



## Larbo (Apr 2, 2010)

:welcome:

Its only the start...hang onto your wallet.


----------



## lisantica (Apr 2, 2010)

Great light that D10 Tribute, congrats and :welcome:

Lisa


----------



## Light11 (Apr 2, 2010)

The D10 Tribute is a must have :thumbsup: congrats and

:welcome:


----------



## icpd30 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll be the first to say: Beamshots! I have to see beamshots, and pictures of the flashlight. I'm a 'visual' kind of guy.


----------



## jslappa (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, the posting of pics is a moral imperative! Especially when the poster is new, and his light is awesome (which yours is). I liken the D10 to a pair of comfortable jeans. You might have a closet filled with Armani, but there's always room for your favorite pair of jeans. 

Welcome to CPF. Use the search button, but don't be afraid to ask questions here. We are all enablers here, and would love the opportunity to facilitate your complete and utter addiction to flahlights.


----------

